# Grilla Grills Silverbac Issue with Lid



## vfw71109 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello everyone,

First time posting on here. I just was delivered my Grilla Grills Silverbac. Got it all assembled. I noticed a large gap at the top of the lid. Can somebody tell me if this is normal? See picture attached. 












Large Lid Gap Silverbac



__ vfw71109
__ Jul 19, 2019



						Is this large gap normal?


----------



## kruizer (Jul 19, 2019)

That does not look normal. You should talk to customer service and see what they say.


----------



## vfw71109 (Jul 19, 2019)

kruizer said:


> That does not look normal. You should talk to customer service and see what they say.


 Called them at 5:06... they closed at 5:00 :(

Do you have a silverbac?


----------



## sweetride95 (Jul 19, 2019)

Something doesn't look right with the hinge. Id like to get a better look at it. Keep us posted on what customer service is like. Grilla is still on my radar for my next grill.


----------



## vfw71109 (Jul 19, 2019)

Hope that helps you get a better look. I'll keep you up to date with the resolution.


----------



## DoubleBull (Jul 19, 2019)

Is it just me or is there a hair line crack on the lid at the bend just past the hinge?


----------



## vfw71109 (Jul 19, 2019)

Mark from Grilla Grills emailed me back around 9pm.

*************************
*Mark Graham* (Grilla Grills)

Jul 19, 20:58 EDT

Yes you can make small adjustments.  What we have seen is that the hinged portion on the SS lid is bent too far which pushes that edge down therefore it binds as the lid is shutting .  You can verify this by holding the door and removing the hinge pins.  If once you do this it sits proper then look at the hole alignment.  You can tweak that bent portion with a crescent wrench pretty easily until the holes align.   





Hope this makes sense.  If not feel free to contact us.

*****************
Tried the adjustments and the lid is sitting where it should. Glad they reached out. Glad it's fixed but for the cost of these grills I should not have to tinker with it straight out of the box. 
Going to season it in the morning and see how a brisket turns out.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 19, 2019)

vfw71109 said:


> View attachment 400952
> 
> 
> Called them at 5:06... they closed at 5:00 :(
> ...



Guess you’ll have to wait to get in touch with them.

That said, maybe it’s designed that way to allow for some built up heat to escape.

Hopefully, someone with this make of grill will chime in.

This goes to customer service though.

If I call with a concern like this one, well whether I call  at 5:06 or 6:05, I want answers right then.

If its possible for me to order it at 5:06 and their website will still take my money for it at 5:06, well then I want my questions answered regarding the product I just paid for and received, and need help with or have a concern with.  Even if I have to ask them at  5:06.

If there’s no problem taking my money on the website at 5:06, well then there shouldn’t be a problem answering my concerns at 5:06.


----------



## jac63 (Jul 20, 2019)

vfw71109 said:


> Mark from Grilla Grills emailed me back around 9pm.
> 
> *************************
> *Mark Graham* (Grilla Grills)
> ...



Glad you got it squared away but like you I would hope to not have to tinker with a new unit. However life isn't perfect and as long as the company takes care of the issues I'm pretty willing to allow them opportunity to do so. My biggest concern on your lid is did having to tweak the hinge by bending it somehow affect the integrity of the steel. Just something I'd document and keep a close eye on going forward. Probably not going to be an issue, just my thoughts on it. Hope you have years of happy smoking.


----------



## sweetride95 (Jul 20, 2019)

I'm glad they got back to you. Totally sucks you have to fine tune the door to fit though. With that ironed out, please keep us posted on the overall performance of the grill. We don't get much Grilla hands on impressions around this forum.


----------



## vfw71109 (Jul 22, 2019)

sweetride95 said:


> I'm glad they got back to you. Totally sucks you have to fine tune the door to fit though. With that ironed out, please keep us posted on the overall performance of the grill. We don't get much Grilla hands on impressions around this forum.



Did a brisket over the weekend came out great! It was only the second one I've made so theres always some learning that needs to happen.


Richard Foster said:


> Get in touch with Grilla and they'll tell you how to adjust the hinges. I didn't have this issue but I think there may even be a video on their website. It's a common problem as I recall that's one of the things the user puts together.
> I don't remember as it was a little over a year ago. I think it took me an hour to hour to put the thing together which was mostly putting the base cabinet together. I think I put the door together twice because I got the option pak and failed to read ahead.
> My biggest problem was working alone and needing to get the smoker up onto the base but I thought to use my tractor to lift it up there so it wasn't hard at all.


Yea buddy! These grills are HEAVY!!! Built it myself on account of I could not wait for my gf to get home. Built to bottom. Carried that up the stairs. Carried the top up the stairs and put it together up on the deck. Other than the small issue with the lid everything else was perfect. Their support really is wonderful. Here's the brisket from this weekend. Only my second time making one so I'd say it was pretty good. Def. Room for improvement but that comes with the experience.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 22, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> No it's not designed that way at all. This much I do know.
> 
> The part of their website that takes orders doesn't require intervention and just like most other websites out there that I've seen.  Most will also always be happy take your order on the phone if you want to wait to place your order with humans on the phone during business hours. I do that myself on occasion if I have a question I need an answer to before ordering.



I can get ahold of someone from Rec Tec tonight if I need to.

5:06 or 6:05PM EST, would not be a problem for me.

Phone support hours are Monday-Thursday 10a-8p EST
Friday, 10a-7p EST
Saturday 10a-3p EST

After hours emergency number they have on call representatives.

And then finally Ben, Ray and Ron  the general manager and co founders, offer their own personal cell phone numbers and emails if all else fails.


----------



## smoke7 (Oct 2, 2019)

vfw71109 said:


> Mark from Grilla Grills emailed me back around 9pm.
> 
> *************************
> *Mark Graham* (Grilla Grills)
> ...




Thanks for posting fix.  I just got my silverbac 2 days ago and had the same problem with the lid.  I looked but could not find a video/fix on the grilla grill website.  I was about to call  them when I stumbled across this forum.  The first video worked for me.  A flat washer under first screw and done, now lid sits flush.  Mildly annoying to have to do this but easy enough to do and grill performs as advertised.


----------

